# Intake Jones County GA



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I had the pleasure of bringing 4 GRs/mixes (Daddy + 3 pups) into rescue (Golden Retriever Rescue Atlanta) today. It was a team effort w/ 3 separate rescues assisting and an ACO willing to open the doors on a Sunday morning. The pups were OTI to a kill-shelter and thanks to a rescue watching the shelter was able to save these guys/gals from their E-Day which was scheduled for Friday. Fingers crossed that these same volunteers can convince the owner to spay the female who was kept and in a best case scenario relinquish her to rescue. Thankfully Daddy (10 mos) was HW- but all four were a walking smorgasbord of worms and need some weight. 

I do wish there was a cure for indiscriminate/backyard breeding as dogs deserve better.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A big thank you to you and all who helped these puppers. I hope you are able to get the mother some help too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

Sheets

God Bless you and GRRA-they are a wonderful rescue!
So glad that Daddy was taken in also. I've heard of people leaving the Mom or Dad behind-which is AWFUL!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are really cute! Poor daddy is just a puppy himself. Are you sure the puppies are mixes? Does that mean mom wasn't a golden retriever?

Thanks for saving them!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I never met Mom but I believe she's pure--I do however think there was another Puppy Daddy as one of the little girls has some serious "flying nun" ears and the snout is a bit narrow & long. In either case I doubt they'll last long with the rescue as they certainly know how to work the puppy charm.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> I never met Mom but I believe she's pure--I do however think there was another Puppy Daddy as one of the little girls has some serious "flying nun" ears and the snout is a bit narrow & long. In either case I doubt they'll last long with the rescue as they certainly know how to work the puppy charm.


LOL at the Puppy Daddy comment!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

Sheets

Any news on the pups and the Daddy?


----------

